# Pound Coins & Fivers being replaced this year



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/te...3&utm_campaign=nt-oneliners-one&utm_content=1


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, all change.!!!
If only we could increase the value of the Pound though.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate the new 5ers, they slide out of your pocket way too easily.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Haven't they always?


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I've got a gallon whiskey bottle full of coins. I better get down to one of those cash change machines in the local supermarket quick. Mind don't they charge about 10%? :frown2:

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Haven't they always?


True, but they used to need help.


----------

